# Distal Embolic Protection Device



## CHERYL LYNN (Sep 13, 2010)

When a distal embolic protection device is used during a stent procedure, does it have a separate code or is in included with the stent procedure?


----------



## sbicknell (Sep 13, 2010)

Are you asking about Carotids?  If so, the stent code depends on if embolic protection was also placed or not. So, for your question, there is not a separate code specifically for only the embolic protection

_38215  Transcatheter placement of intravascular stent(s), cervical carotid artery, percutaneous; with distal embolic protection 

37216  Transcatheter placement of intravascular stent(s), cervical carotid artery, percutaneous; without distal embolic protection_


----------

